# Durable Wax?



## Scott_Mack (Mar 21, 2014)

I have recently been using Poorboys Paste wax on my boca, it goes on and is taken off very easily and it has rather good results, however the durability does leave something to be desired. Are there any waxes that have the good charactaristics of poorboys but are more durable... And dont cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Collinite 476 is very durable and easy enough to use and pretty cheap then you could use your poor boys over the top if your not happy


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Soft99 Fusso Coat - claimed 12 months durability - Not had it long enough to test that out but based on results so far I dont think at lease 6 months would be unreasonable! circa £20


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym HD
Vics Red, are two durable waxs


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

SN Hybrid


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ads wax soft99 fuso and bh finis best ive used


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Finis would be my choice but are you only looking for a wax?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

hybrid 86


----------



## Scott_Mack (Mar 21, 2014)

I was just having a look at Soft99 Fusso Coat, reckon I'll give that a go


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Scott_Mack said:


> I was just having a look at Soft99 Fusso Coat, reckon I'll give that a go


Make sure you buy the right one, there's a few that look like it but not it.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

collinite 476 got 6 and a half months durability on a test on here! for a wax that's roughly around £15 thats amazing, out performed some high end waxes such as swissvax which are into the hundreds!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

does it (colli 476) give a wet look?


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

greymda said:


> does it (colli 476) give a wet look?


you need to watch (junkman2000) video's on youtube about wax! you'll learn stuff you've never known before  it's all about the polish..


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

yes, been reading lately. 
got that the paint preparation is the key.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Angelwax Desirable and Bouncers Satsuma Rock


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BMD Taurus has reported good durability.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

greymda said:


> does it (colli 476) give a wet look?


no you need a good wax such as vics red for that wet look, 476 is more a sealant then wax so give a reflective finish, and as for waxes giving a different look there are plenty of threads on here that proves there are diffrences :thumb:.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Obession Wax Itus has been on my car for 4 months including when the road salt was placed on British roads which was in January this year, 2 coats for even coverage and the protection is still performing strong, Itus keeps the dirt off the surface from it's PTFE enhanced formulation which does keep the car cleaner for longer and the paint is more manageable to clean as the surface is highly waxed and ultra slick to the touch, surprised this wax does not get the recognition it highly deserves.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> no you need a good wax such as vics red for that wet look, 476 is more a sealant then wax so give a reflective finish, and as for waxes giving a different look there are plenty of threads on here that proves there are diffrences :thumb:.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> you need to watch (junkman2000) video's on youtube about wax! you'll learn stuff you've never known before  it's all about the polish..


Whats your own opinion?

My opinion is unless you're legally blind, you should be able to tell the difference between an oily wax, a glassy sealant, and a coating on various paints......


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> 476 is more a sealant then wax .


Since when has Collinite 476 not been a wax?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Some decent wax's mentioned I'd include 845 and megs #16


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Fk1000p


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mugwump said:


> Since when has Collinite 476 not been a wax?


since it was first manufactured it looks like a sealant, durable like a sealant but because it says wax on the tin its a wax 
you will learn more about a product from the product itself then you will from the tin. :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Collinite all the way for me,all of them are ace! Just a very thin layer is needed and there easy to buff off.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Collinite - #476
Bilt Hamber - Finis wax


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> since it was first manufactured it looks like a sealant, durable like a sealant but because it says wax on the tin its a wax
> you will learn more about a product from the product itself then you will from the tin. :thumb:


I've been using it for some years , hence my question as to why you think it does not count as a wax (a question you haven't actually answered).


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mugwump said:


> I've been using it for some years , hence my question as to why you think it does not count as a wax (a question you haven't actually answered).


i have answered but to put it more understandable for you, it doesn't contain enough wax to be a wax. just because it says wax on the tin doesnt mean it is a wax. Get a proper wax like vic concours and you will see what a wax should look like. 476 is a sealant. it looks like a sealant lasts like a sealant. :thumb:


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Collinite 476 for me...bit hard to work with but can't beat the durability of it


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Collinite is so out classed by products like finis and soft99 fusso, they are similar price, easier to work with and deliver much better results looks wise, not to mention last more than well enough,easy 4 months+


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> it looks like a sealant lasts like a sealant. :thumb:


In my experience, straight sealants don't last.

And no, you are still not answering the question. Unless you have access to information which nobody else has managed to get access to, you have no more idea exactly how much or how little wax is in Collinite 476S than the rest of us.

I have tested Colly against several supposedly unbeatable sealants - none gave any evidence of any remaining after more than 4 months. Colly applied direct to polished paintwork (no other coatings applied) regularly shows clear evidence of remaining there over 6 months later. I have tested it for 12 months, and still found significant residual activity from the colly.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Where's the best place to get this soft99 fusso just looked on eBay and not sure whichever it is


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mugwump said:


> In my experience, straight sealants don't last.
> 
> And no, you are still not answering the question. Unless you have access to information which nobody else has managed to get access to, you have no more idea exactly how much or how little wax is in Collinite 476S than the rest of us.
> 
> I have tested Colly against several supposedly unbeatable sealants - none gave any evidence of any remaining after more than 4 months. Colly applied direct to polished paintwork (no other coatings applied) regularly shows clear evidence of remaining there over 6 months later. I have tested it for 12 months, and still found significant residual activity from the colly.


look mate if you want to think colli is so sort of super wax then thats up to you. you may be better reading what you have put above says sealant all the way, firstly there are many wax makers who if you ask how much nuba is in the wax they will tell you coli wont, if it contained a reasonable amount of wax why wouldn't they tell people?. 
As for your test again just proves colli is not wax,A sealant lasts longer then a wax.
Its unknow who made the original formula for 476 but it has been narrowed down to 3 people and they are fred flintstone,jesus or noah, and since then no other company have been able to product a true wax for the same price
The op wanted a wax that gave the wet look colli does not fit into what he wants, sometimes i wonder if its the finish of coli that makes people smile or its the effects of it being so solvent heavy


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dawesy90 said:


> Where's the best place to get this soft99 fusso just looked on eBay and not sure whichever it is


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251458902070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 :thumb:


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Make sure you buy the right one, there's a few that look like it but not it.


Any UK seller of this japanese wax?


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> look mate if you want to think colli is so sort of super wax then thats up to you. you may be better reading what you have put above says sealant all the way, firstly there are many wax makers who if you ask how much nuba is in the wax they will tell you coli wont, if it contained a reasonable amount of wax why wouldn't they tell people?.
> As for your test again just proves colli is not wax,A sealant lasts longer then a wax.
> Its unknow who made the original formula for 476 but it has been narrowed down to 3 people and they are fred flintstone,jesus or noah, and since then no other company have been able to product a true wax for the same price
> The op wanted a wax that gave the wet look colli does not fit into what he wants, sometimes i wonder if its the finish of coli that makes people smile or its the effects of it being so solvent heavy


Frankly, I don't think you understand what you are saying yourself. It certainly doesn't make much sense to me. I have never said anything about it being "some kind of super wax". However, in all the time ¬I have used it, and all the time I have been on forums such as this one, it has always been referred to as a wax rather than a glaze or sealant (although, all LSPs are sealants )

Why is 476S referred to as a "carnauba based wax" in most of the advertising? Why do Collinite themselves say this about it in their FAQs? :



> *What's the difference between the auto waxes; No. 845 Insulator Wax, No. 476s Super Double Coat and the No. 915 Marque D' Elegance?*
> All 3 last step waxes serve the same function: to provide a high gloss carnauba shine and lasting protection. All 3 contain copious amounts of wax-both rare Brazilian carnauba and premium synthetic polymers.


And in any case, just because something isn't 100% natural carnauba, doesn't mean that the ingredients it contains cannot be described as waxes.

Whatever you may think, I have always found that products containing natural waxes outlast the majority of glaze type sealants.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Mugwump said:


> Frankly, I don't think you understand what you are saying yourself. It certainly doesn't make much sense to me. I have never said anything about it being "some kind of super wax". However, in all the time ¬I have used it, and all the time I have been on forums such as this one, it has always been referred to as a wax rather than a glaze or sealant (although, all LSPs are sealants )
> 
> Why is 476S referred to as a "carnauba based wax" in most of the advertising? Why do Collinite themselves say this about it in their FAQs? :
> 
> ...


sorry mate but dont know what forum you get your info from but if i was you i'd stop reading. All lsp's are sealants  like a link to that :lol:
but wait so if everything is a sealant then i am right 

What's the difference between the auto waxes; No. 845 Insulator Wax, No. 476s Super Double Coat and the No. 915 Marque D' Elegance?
All 3 last step waxes serve the same function: to provide a high gloss carnauba shine and lasting protection. *All 3 contain copious amounts of wax-both rare Brazilian carnauba and premium synthetic polymer.*

read what you put again contains copious amounts of wax both brazilian carnauba and premium SYNTHETIC POLYMER, WHICH ARE SEALANT.
Ask them how much nuba is in it and they wont tell you 

have never used a glaze type sealant but have used many sealants made of synthetic polymers and they are more durable then a natural wax.
It is the copious amounts of synthetic polymers ( sealant) that gives 476 its durability


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

AutoGlym HD Wax has a decent amount of carnuba wax, as well as other ingredients.

I have used it and the results are stunning. 

It is fair to say that it has a widespread reputation for giving a deep shine to paintwork with great beading and also having durability of 6 months or better. 

RRP is over £40, but it is easy to find it at nearer £25 from many suppliers.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Mugwump said:


> In my experience, straight sealants don't last.
> 
> And no, you are still not answering the question. Unless you have access to information which nobody else has managed to get access to, you have no more idea exactly how much or how little wax is in Collinite 476S than the rest of us.
> 
> I have tested Colly against several supposedly unbeatable sealants - none gave any evidence of any remaining after more than 4 months. Colly applied direct to polished paintwork (no other coatings applied) regularly shows clear evidence of remaining there over 6 months later. I have tested it for 12 months, and still found significant residual activity from the colly.


You might want to check my wax test thread. I have BH Finis in front of 476S after 3 months.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

The most durable wax, BH Finiswax, is available just around the corner.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheep said:


> You might want to check my wax test thread. I have BH Finis in front of 476S after 3 months.


What was it like after 6 months.

I've had 476S on mine for longer than that. It was last applied (direct to paintwork freshly polished with Sonus SFX3 with no other prior coatings in November 2013 and as I write some is still visibly apparent when the car is wet in October 2014).


----------

